
Google adds a ‘.new’ shortcut for making G Suite files - mknapper1
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/25/18024918/google-new-shortcut-g-suite-apps-docs-sheets
======
personlurking
While I don't like good gTLDs being owned this way (by a single company), I
wonder what the web would be like if there were tons of these kinds of little
shortcuts across platforms.

------
ocdtrekkie
Does anyone know if this is going to end up being the sole purpose of an
otherwise likely quite desirable gTLD?

